# BubbleBum inflatable car booster seat



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Now this is what I call a good invention!!! Great for travelling and for granfparents who have their grandchildren to stay.
~Remember that booster seat can be used after a child is too heavy or too big for a child´s car seat. And a legal MUST ion some countries.

_Mum of two, Grainne Kelly, came up with the idea for the BubbleBum after many years of carrying heavy, bulky, expensive booster seats around with the family.
This portable, lightweight, brightly coloured, inflatable booster seat for kids aged between 3-11 easily deflates and folds flat so that kids or mums can carry it in rucksacks or handbags, making it perfect for holidays, rental cars, taxis, coach journeys, school trips or car pooling.
Mrs Kelly commented, "I created the BubbleBum out of sheer frustration with what is currently available on the market. Modern families do a lot of travelling in cars, coaches and taxis, and bulky, heavy booster seats just aren't practical to carry around even for one child, never mind if you have two or three. BubbleBum has been designed to be small, light, practical and so easy to use that it's perfect even for quick taxi journeys. Plus it looks good, so kids don't mind carrying it around in their rucksacks or schoolbags."_

Available for sale at serveral online sites just google Bubblebum booster seat.


----------

